# Thai Marriage Certificate Attestation



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

If planning wedding in Thailand (Brit and American), does anyone know the process for attesting the marriage certificate for use here in the UAE? Does it need to be attested in Thailand, or here in Dubai? If I get it done in Bangkok, what is the process? Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## somchit-srimoon (Aug 1, 2011)

*the basics*



Trusty said:


> If planning wedding in Thailand (Brit and American), does anyone know the process for attesting the marriage certificate for use here in the UAE? Does it need to be attested in Thailand, or here in Dubai? If I get it done in Bangkok, what is the process? Any help/advice is appreciated.


Dear Trusty

I believe it must be done in Thailand because I do for some firms there and if could be done in UAE they would not hire me.

The process is straight forward but time consuming. 
1) You need to have your original Thai marriage certificate and the supporting documents issued by the Thai registrar office translated by a Thai Foreign Affairs Ministry certified translator. 

2) Then take the English translations along with the original documents to, have the translations certified by the Thai Foreign Affairs Ministry. This can be done in person and will take at least one working day. 

The Legalisation and Naturalisation Division,
Department of Consular Affairs,
Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
123 Chaeng Wattana Road, Laksi District, Bangkok 11120
Tel. 0– 2575 1056–59, 0–2981 7171
(08.30 – 11.30 and 13.00 – 15.30)
The expiated service fr the ministry is Baht 800 per document for the same day service. 

3) Then take the originals and translations to the UAE embassy and have them certified as authentic by the UAE embassy. This Normally takes 3 working days but they have been known to take longer, so multiply trips back may be needed. You will be required to also present a letter of request for this service and your reason and contact details when applying.

There the UAE embassy fee is about 1,125 baht

This can all be done on your behalf, so rather than wasting your time in government offices and taxis so you can enjoy your honeymoon. 

Hope that helps
Jit


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information, very helpful.


----------



## somchit-srimoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Trusty, Your more than welcome!

Have a great wedding in Thailand.

"Jit"


----------

